# 第一次启动，黑屏。重启后，正常工作

## iExcel

Kernel: 2.6.9

NVidia kernel merged

Please help!!    :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by iExcel on Thu Dec 16, 2004 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> Kernel: 2.6.9
> 
> NVidia kernel merged
> 
> Please help!!   

 

请描述得更加详细一点。

1. 在哪个步骤黑屏？能看到BIOS信息么？

2. 第一次启动黑屏的时候，其它设备有没有运转？

3. 有没有启动xdm, kdm, gdm之类的登陆窗口？

等等

再建议一点，把一些你觉得有用的Log贴上来。

相关连接：

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265679

----------

## iExcel

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. 在哪个步骤黑屏？能看到BIOS信息么？
> 
> 

 

机器启动没有问题，直到企图启动gdm. 

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. 第一次启动黑屏的时候，其它设备有没有运转？
> 
> 

 

所有设备运转正常. 如果,我从另一台机器用ssh 连到这台Linux 机器，一切正常。

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. 有没有启动xdm, kdm, gdm之类的登陆窗口？ 
> 
> 

 

没有任何显示，就像没有显卡一样。

log 中没有任何有用的信息。第一次产生的log 和 第二次产生的 log 完全一样。

这个问题只在机器第一次启动的时候会发生，以后，不论怎么重启，都不会有问题。

谢谢！

Edit:

- Eric.200412140908: 把原贴引用 wangxiaohu 的帖子的部分 quote 起来, 再次推荐大家使用 BBCode  :Smile: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 1. 在哪个步骤黑屏？能看到BIOS信息么？
> 
> 机器启动没有问题，直到企图启动gdm. 
> 
> 2. 第一次启动黑屏的时候，其它设备有没有运转？
> ...

 

我的猜想：

第一次启动之前，你的NVidia kernel还没有emerge进来。你是在第一次启动后emerge nivida-kernel的，所以以后的启动都没有问题了。。。。

总之现在没有问题就是没有问题了。。。(什么态度。。。哈哈哈)

----------

## iExcel

这和emerge 没有关系。

nvidia-kernel 已经装好了。只是，每次启动机器，都会发生这个问题。给机器一个冷启动，第二次就好了。每次，关机时间足够长，这个问题就会发生。

----------

## ibeyond

ctrl+alt+F1

切换到console下看看你的配制文件，或者贴上来看看。

----------

## iExcel

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option        "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "IQT"

   ModelName    "L70S"

   HorizSync    31-80

   VertRefresh  56-75

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

   # The following driver options are supported by the NVIDIA XFree86 driver:

   Option "NvAGP" "3"

   # Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:

   #   0 : disable agp

   #   1 : use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible

   #   2 : use AGPGART, if possible

   #   3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP)

   #       Please note that NVIDIA's internal AGP support cannot

   #       work if AGPGART is either statically compiled into your

   #       kernel or is built as a module, but loaded into your

   #       kernel (some distributions load AGPGART into the kernel

   #       at boot up).  Default: 3 (the default was 1 until after

   #       1.0-1251).

   # Option "NoLogo" "boolean"

   #         Disable drawing of the NVIDIA logo splash screen at

   #         X startup.  Default: the logo is drawn.

   Option "NoLogo" "1"

   Option "RenderAccel" "1" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #Driver       "nv"

   VideoRam    65536

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth       8

           Modes        "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

   EndSubsection

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       16

           Modes        "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection

       Subsection "Display"

           Depth       24

           Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

       EndSubsection 

EndSection

```

----------

## EricHsu

Hi, iExcel

以后发贴时标题不必带上 "请问一个问题" 或是 "求助" 这样的字眼, 只需把你的题目组织成一个问句, 然后带上问号, 那么大家就都明白了 :Smile: 

而且由于标题长度是有限制的, 省下的字可以让你写多几个关键字, 便于想帮助你的人迅速发现你的帖子  :Smile: 

请参看发贴指引个人心得版第 5 点  :Very Happy: 

----------

## majorcheng

强烈怀疑你家显示器有问题。

还有楼上的那个啥提问啥的，你就不能丢信啊，进去几个主题都看到你的这种无关文章。

----------

## iExcel

 *majorcheng wrote:*   

> 强烈怀疑你家显示器有问题。

 

我把显示器关掉，也会出现这样的问题。

而且，问题出现的时候，Ctrl+Alt+Fn 根本没有反应，只能冷启动。

----------

## EricHsu

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我把显示器关掉，也会出现这样的问题。
> 
> 而且，问题出现的时候，Ctrl+Alt+Fn 根本没有反应，只能冷启动。

 

X 死掉的时候是会让键盘一起牺牲的, 所以只能 reset. 你试试:

. 用 LiveCD 启动

. 挂载含有 /etc 的那个分区, 假设挂载到了 /mnt/gentoo

. cd 到 /mnt/gentoo/etc/runlevels/default

. 删掉 xdm 符号链接

. 备份原来的 xorg.conf

. 重启进入到你的原来的系统, 这时应该只有 console

. 运行 xorgcfg, 如果顺利出来一个很丑的 x 界面而没死, 那就

. 重新配置一份 xorg.conf, 保存退出

. startx 或者直接 gdm

----------

## iExcel

我觉得不是xorg.conf 的问题。如果有问题，第二次启动应该还会有问题。可是，冷启动之后，就没有任何问题了。

而且，在我装完X 的时候，第一次运行xorgcfg 也会有机器被挂起的问题。重新启动就好了。这个问题，怪就怪在，重新启动就好了。不用作任何的配置更改。

另外，我试过启动的时候只有console。 一切正常。但是，如果我startx，那问题就出现了。重新启动，一切正常。

----------

## meteozwh

建议你先不要进X方式试一试

```
rc-update del xdm
```

如果能够成功进入console，说明是X的问题

刚才好像说可以ssh进来，那么你在启动X的时候，把/var/log/Xorg.0.log打开，找找其中有没有(EE)和(WW)打头的行，看看其中说什么，如果不明白，可以贴上来问问。

----------

## iExcel

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 建议你先不要进X方式试一试
> 
> ```
> rc-update del xdm
> ```
> ...

 进入console没有问题。

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 刚才好像说可以ssh进来，那么你在启动X的时候，把/var/log/Xorg.0.log打开，找找其中有没有(EE)和(WW)打头的行，看看其中说什么，如果不明白，可以贴上来问问。

 

我晚上去试一下。谢谢了！  :Smile: 

----------

## iExcel

 */var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8
> ...

 

修改記錄/Edit:

Akar@200412180905: 代修正不當地大量引用 Xorg啟動記綠檔

本來 547行，現在 23 行。

 :Idea:   :Smile:  Simply follow the previous reply (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1878572#1878572)

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 那么你在启动X的时候，把/var/log/Xorg.0.log打开，找找其中有没有(EE)和(WW)打头的行，看看其中说什么，如果不明白，可以贴上来问问。
> 
> 

 

----------

## meteozwh

好像你的xserver已经起来了，只是显示不太正常，你的显示器的扫描频率什么的设置有没有问题？要不先试试把DPMS那个option去掉。（ :Very Happy: 我这里没有设置这一项）

----------

## iExcel

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 好像你的xserver已经起来了，只是显示不太正常，你的显示器的扫描频率什么的设置有没有问题？

  应该没有问题. 否则,第二次不可能成功.

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 要不先试试把DPMS那个option去掉。（我这里没有设置这一项）

 我去试一下. 谢谢!

----------

## iExcel

btw, my monitor is an LCD.

----------

## akar

請問兩個問題：

1。 如果用xorg內的 "nv" 驅動的話，有沒有類似的問題發生呢？ （這點很重要，因為它把可能出問題的範圍收縮窄了）

2。 如果把以下有關於"nvidia"驅動的優化參數先不用，會解決問題嗎？（可能你的顯卡不支持所有優化)

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Option "NvAGP" "3"
> 
>    Option "RenderAccel" "1" 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## iExcel

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1。 如果用xorg內的 "nv" 驅動的話，有沒有類似的問題發生呢？ （這點很重要，因為它把可能出問題的範圍收縮窄了）

  nv seems to be working fine.

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2。 如果把以下有關於"nvidia"驅動的優化參數先不用，會解決問題嗎？（可能你的顯卡不支持所有優化)
> 
>  *iExcel wrote:*   
> ...

  Unfortunately, disabling these parameters doesn't help.

Please find the 2 log files attached to this post.

Xorg.0.log 

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tulip 2.6.9-ck3 #3 Fri Dec 10 21:05:58 EST 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 November 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

[i]Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.[/i]

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

:

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file hsync range 31-80kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): config file vrefresh range 56-75Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

:

```

修改記錄/Edit:

Akar@200412180905: 代修正不當地大量引用 Xorg啟動記綠檔

本來 547行，現在 35 行。

 :Idea:   :Smile:  Simply following what Xorg-log is directing you.

 *Xorg Has tell you, how to best use Its LOG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
> 
> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
> ...

 

----------

## iExcel

 *Xorg.0.log.old wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 

修改記錄/Edit:

Akar@200412180905: 代修正不當地大量引用 Xorg啟動記綠檔

本來 494行，現在 32 行。

----------

## iExcel

Xorg.0.log is the log after a successful boot while Xorg.0.log.old is the log after a failed boot. It seems that the system hangs at 

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 1, 0x800004x, 0x08x, 0x08x)
```

----------

## akar

可以看看 xdpyinfo 的輸出嗎？

```
# xdpyinfo
```

 :Exclamation:  請只是貼出 從第一行到 “number of screens: N”.

 :Exclamation:  對了，你的貼子也太長了吧！！ 可以幫忙修改一下，把不關緊要的刪掉吧，只留下你認為那些對問題的描述有幫助的。

謝謝了。

----------

## iExcel

 *akar wrote:*   

> 可以看看 xdpyinfo 的輸出嗎？

 

```
# xdpyinfo
```

bash: xdpyinfo: command not found

How can I install it?

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  對了，你的貼子也太長了吧！！ 可以幫忙修改一下，把不關緊要的刪掉吧，只留下你認為那些對問題的描述有幫助的。
> 
> 謝謝了。

 

Sorry, I don't know what kind of information is helpful and what is not.

----------

## akar

這好辦, 你的問題也常見. 版主EricHsu已經做好一些提示, 就有和你的情況的完全吻和的心得. 去參考一下吧!  :Smile: 

发贴指引

這是 xserver 的內置的一個小工具, 你的情況可能是 路徑沒更新,試一下這樣.

```

$ su -

# xdpyinfo

```

----------

## iExcel

OK. I found xdpyinfo.  Here is its output.

 *xdpyinfo output wrote:*   

> name of display:    :0.0
> 
> version number:    11.0
> 
> vendor string:    Gentoo Linux (The X.Org Foundation 6.8.0, revision r3-0.2.2.1)
> ...

 

修改記錄/Edit:

Akar@200412180905: 代修正不當地大量引用系統

本來 248行，現在 63 行。

----------

## akar

IExcel 好， 各位論譠來訪者好，

首先，向 IExcel說聲對不起，到現在還沒把你的問題解決！ :Sad: 

那我就在想，怎麼這貼越來越少人回貼？

前兩天，我到中國廣州省內的一個小鎮工作，那我想就懸念着 “不知問題解決了沒有？”。 那我就如常的登入這論譠，找到這貼子， 跟着我等了幾分鐘來下載這貼子！

我想回一個小貼的時候，那又要等幾分鐘來下載！

那究竟這貼子問題在哪兒了？

 :Exclamation:  問題在於：大量引用 Xorg啟動記綠檔 和系統信息資料

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know what kind of information is helpful and what is not.

 

那怎麼／有什麼技巧避免這種情況發生呢？ 請看來自答覆者的貼心提示：

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1878572#1878572)

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 那么你在启动X的时候，把/var/log/Xorg.0.log打开，找找其中有没有(EE)和(WW)打头的行，看看其中说什么，如果不明白，可以贴上来问问。
> 
> 

 

 *akar wrote:*   

> 可以看看 xdpyinfo 的輸出嗎？
> 
> ```
> # xdpyinfo
> ```
> ...

 

 *Xorg LOG 官方的提示 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
> 
> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
> ...

 

最重要的， 來自 EricHsu辛辛苦苦翻譯的

置顶: 发贴指引-新来请看 | 發帖指引-新來請看,(同時感謝英文起草的Nitro版主！）

那版規是 什麼東西呢？

 是EricHsu和我兩位版主拿來耀武揚威的幡子嗎？  :Smile: 

不！ 其實這些版規是由同時每天都使用論譠的人來起草，在大家有同識下，令論譠使用者最有效地使用論譠分享知識，愉快地和大家把酒談天 的經䌞總結。

所以不論新手老手，也恳請把 

置顶: 发贴指引 | 發帖指引再看一遍吧， 那堆字不是因為要使這論譠看起來像個論譠， 而是要這論譠成為一個真的論壇。

 :Arrow: 

 :Arrow: 

 :Arrow: 

to: IExcel:

對了， 我這早上用 1小時30分鐘多一點的時間（包括這回貼）來處理你的這個貼，我希望這樣大家可以更好地閱讀這貼子和了解你的情況，讓這問題更快地解決。

主要是把一些沒有的引用刪掉（詳見：每貼的修改記錄）

我也把本來的 長貼 記錄 在一個網絡上的資源連結上。

 :Idea:  這也是應付大量引用的方法之一，而在

置顶: 发贴指引 | 發帖指引 也有提到了這點。  :Smile: 

誠意寫貼，來正

Akar,你們的版主。

 :Smile: 

----------

## iExcel

Hi Akar,

Thanks for your suggestion, although it didn't answer my question at all.

I would appreciate it if you could spend more time researching on the problem than suggesting what I should have done to *correctly* post information. I'd tend to think that it must have taken you a lot of time sending the post via a slow Internet connection in some rural area of China.

I believe this is a forum where people seek cures to the problems they have encountered in the best way they can tell what's happening at their side. As you know, some troubleshooting information, such as the X.log information, may contain pages of details. To me, I didn't know what I should have posted and what I should have ignored. If I had known what is going wrong with my Gentoo box, I would not have bothered spending time posting here.

Please do not assume that somebody could understand what you meant and, sometimes, some remarks from an experienced guy may not be well understood.

I know this is an odd problem and I have raised this particular problem on several forums before I came to this Chinese Gentoo forum, hoping to have somebody help me out. 

Thank you very much, anyway. Let's kill this thread. 

Happy holidays!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akar

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> Hi Akar,
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could spend more time researching on the problem than suggesting what I should have done to *correctly* post information. I'd tend to think that it must have taken you a lot of time sending the post via a slow Internet connection in some rural area of China.
> 
> 

 

Honestly, i have spend more than one and a half hours on google to try to find the solution!! And i am still looking!! I do not have the experience tackling this problem myself, but i still try to find if there is any helpful message from the Internet, because, i think every thread posted here do have its purpose.  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe this is a forum where people seek cures to the problems they have encountered in the best way they can tell what's happening at their side. As you know, some troubleshooting information, such as the X.log information, may contain pages of details. To me, I didn't know what I should have posted and what I should have ignored. If I had known what is going wrong with my Gentoo box, I would not have bothered spending time posting here.
> 
> Please do not assume that somebody could understand what you meant and, sometimes, some remarks from an experienced guy may not be well understood.
> ...

 

I was not born to be a experienced forum - 'somebody'. Believe me, i have my first thread post to a forum some years ago, then two, then three...  :Smile: 

There is always helpful message  to welcome new forum user. You might prefer to read in English version, please refer to this thread from Nitro's  Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING)

Besides that, There are two guide messages from meteozwh and me respectively specified to you , BEFORE you quote/post the log message!!

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 那么你在启动X的时候，把/var/log/Xorg.0.log打开，找找其中有没有(EE)和(WW)打头的行，看看其中说什么，如果不明白，可以贴上来问问。
> 
> 

 

&

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> :
> 
>   請只是貼出 從第一行到 “number of screens: N”.
> ...

 

Are both very difficult to understand and follow?

----------

## iExcel

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Honestly, i have spend more than one and a half hours on google to try to find the solution!! And i am still looking!! I do not have the experience tackling this problem myself, but i still try to find if there is any helpful message from the Internet, because, i think every thread posted here do have its purpose. 

 Thank you. I've searched Internet for weeks without any clue.

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was not born to be a experienced forum - 'somebody'. Believe me, i have my first thread post to a forum some years ago, then two, then three... 
> 
> There is always helpful message  to welcome new forum user. You might prefer to read in English version, please refer to this thread from Nitro's  Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING)
> ...

 

I'd be curious to know which guideline I violated. 

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Besides that, There are two guide messages from meteozwh and me respectively specified to you , BEFORE you quote/post the log message!!
> 
> Are both very difficult to understand and follow?

 

Doesn't the 4th guideline *suggest* one post the logging information?   *Quote:*   

> Include logs and tell us commands executed

 

Please correct me if I misunderstood the guidelines. Thanks.

----------

## akar

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> Thank you. I've searched Internet for weeks without any clue.
> 
> 

 

Maybe that is why i have been searched for hours and try to use of different keyword combinations.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=41738

I found the above thread which do a lengthy discusssion on nvidia card troubleshoting. Might that will give some hint on help yourself.

I think that is forum sepcified to troubleshoting all the nvidia display card. Might you are interested have some advice there.

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd be curious to know which guideline I violated. 
> 
> 

 

I have deleted 1683 lines but leave only 153 which are likely to help others understand the PC problem you are facing. It is very easily follow and filtered out the key message.

 :Idea:  For inexperience user,  still one can upload the whole file to other resources and post the link in the message. Some guru sometime can easily understand you without even look one line of the log message.   eg. 資源連結

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我也把本來的 長貼 記錄 在一個網絡上的資源連結上。  
> 
> 

 

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *akar wrote:*   
> 
> Besides that, There are two guide messages from meteozwh and me respectively specified to you , BEFORE you quote/post the log message!!
> ...

 

 :Smile:  Mmm.. the 4th guideline does suggest post the log information. But it is not for your case, but it is for someone who post the message like this:

```
subject: help me! my XXX XXxxxxx XXXX doesn't work!!! 

message body: as the subject says! 如題

```

----------

## iExcel

Interesting...

----------

## druggo

可能是模块没有正常加载？

----------

## iExcel

 *druggo wrote:*   

> 可能是模块没有正常加载？

 可能。怎么能知道是否正常加载呢？谢谢！

----------

## EricHsu

Hi, iExcel,

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could spend more time researching on the problem than suggesting what I should have done to *correctly* post information. 

 

Akar 和我至少都为你的问题试图提供有用的帮助, 尽管没有实质性的帮到你, 对此我也非常抱歉, 可是希望你知道, 就算不能说是 "research", 我们确实为你的问题做过自己的努力, 尤其是 Akar. 

至于发帖建议, 这就是我和 Akar 的应尽的职责了. 尤其在刚开版这段时间, 我们需要一个好的开始为版面以后的发展奠基, 希望能得到你, 以及版面上每一位朋友的理解与支持, 我在此感激不尽!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe this is a forum where people seek cures to the problems they have encountered in the best way they can tell what's happening at their side. As you know, some troubleshooting information, such as the X.log information, may contain pages of details. To me, I didn't know what I should have posted and what I should have ignored. If I had known what is going wrong with my Gentoo box, I would not have bothered spending time posting here.
> 
> 

 

你说得不错, 我们遇到问题自然希望能在此得到帮助得到解决, 不过, 不知你是否同意, 更合适的提问方式有助于问题的更好解决? 关于引用错误信息的问题, 其实我在发帖指引的个人心得的第四点里给出过相关的建议:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. 请保持所引用的错误/配置/命令等信息的简短
> 
> 发贴指引里说到 "请附上记录和执行过的命令列表", 但这不意味着就应该把整篇 xorg.conf 或数十行的编译输出信息都引用到你的帖子里...
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please do not assume that somebody could understand what you meant and, sometimes, some remarks from an experienced guy may not be well understood.
> 
> 

 

所以我们才努力尽自己的职责去帮助大家 understand  :Wink: 

无论如何, 欢迎你的到来, 也希望你的问题能尽快得到解决, 到时记得回来告诉我们你的解决办法  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iExcel

终于问题解决了。

我在 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 中加入了

Option     "FlatPanel"                  "true"

问题就没有了。

谢谢大家的帮助！节日快乐！  :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *iExcel wrote:*   

> 终于问题解决了。
> 
> 我在 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 中加入了
> 
> Option     "FlatPanel"                  "true"
> ...

 

WoW, 恭喜! 但是, 这个 Option 是用来干什么的? 简单解释一下它为什么导致系统出现那样的现象? ThanX!

另, Merry Christmas!

Edit:

- Eric.200412222304: 建议为原标题加上 "解决" 字样  :Wink: 

----------

## akar

恭喜了，iExcel，

就這麼簡單， 真不可思議！！， 我的 也是 LCD，但沒有這 Option 也沒問題，不過我用的是 FX5200。  :Shocked: 

其實網絡也有不少的討論是有關於NVidia驅動不行的抱怨！

如果你不覺得太麻煩的話，請把你的 硬件組合， 還有所安裝的NVidia驅動 撮要地總結一下，可以嗎？ 說不定立刻就有許多人得益了。

 :Smile: 

----------

